# Need help plz



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Im going from a 24 volt minn kota trolling motor to a 36 volt minn kota motor. The problem I just ran into is the boat and the plug say 12-24 volt. If I change the regulater on the first battery in series to compansate for the higher volts can I still use the plug, or am I going to have to hard wire it to the batteries? Thx for any info.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

If it is rated for 12-24v an you switch to 36 volt you risk that equipment shorting out. It might work for a period of time but I would guess sooner or later it will fail.


----------



## Ranger391 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would think that you'll have to get a different plug in. I'd check with a local marina or the place you purchased your new motor from to avoid shorting out something. good luck


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I called minnkota 3 times and they said I can use the plug. I hooked it all up, checked the volts, and it all works perfect. Now we will see in a few wks if any extended period of run time kicks the breaker.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Chubz said:


> Well I called minnkota 3 times and they said I can use the plug. I hooked it all up, checked the volts, and it all works perfect. Now we will see in a few wks if any extended period of run time kicks the breaker.


was glad to hear you got the ok from minn kota. if anybody should know, they should. i was thinking if the wiring was geavy enough gauge it should carry the extra volts. but i wasnt sure enough to say that,LOL. but i just guess the reason its 12/24 volts is because they didnt have a 36v when that plug was put in. or the 12/24 was just the standard plug. good luck and good fishing.
sherman


----------

